# Pre loxeal grease for the L1 group?



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what the grease was that Londinium offered for the l1 group before the current loxeal, pleas? Better still does anyone have a pot they might sell on to me please?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/londinium-lube-with-ptfe


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would say use anything along those lines. I use Molykote that I bought 8 years ago. By the time you have taken the group out to inspect, it matters not in my view if the gap between servicing is elongated marginally. If you have not got any grease, then you might as well buy the recommended or latest variant


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Aah yes of course 'Londinium lube'

I could of course just get the loxeal but at £25 plus vat and postage its a bit toppy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Loxeal, compared to previous silicon grease Reiss offered, is much more viscous. Tons better IMO.


----------

